

Opera downloads double due to European browser choice screen - Pistos2
http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog/2010/03/18/the-choice-screen-effect

======
pascalchristian
yep I read this.. I still don't think it's exactly fair though. Should there
be a ballot screen for windows media player next? Or paint? Or notepad? Or
minesweeper?

